
Ben Horowitz’s Best Startup Advice - kareemm
https://medium.com/@producthunt/ben-horowitz-s-best-startup-advice-7e8c09c8de1b
======
api
Tangent but... that photo... Ben Horowitz next to Dr. Dre and... what
dimensional vortex did we go through since the 1990s?

